# JSP und Servlets (einfaches MVC-Modell)



## Gast (5. Mrz 2006)

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe in einem JavaServlet nun mittlerweile einiges an Code stehen, leider auch eine Menge HTML-Kram zur formatierten Ausgabe meiner Anfrage an das Servlet. Bis jetzt läuft alles super. Es ist nur eine kleine Anwendung,
daher war es bis jetzt nicht unproblematisch die Ausgabe im Servlet zu hinterlegen. Aber ihr wisst bestimmt was nun kommt: Das Projekt wird größer und unübersichtlicher. :roll: Kurz-> ich will (muss) die Präsentation von der Programmlogik trennen.
Ja, ja, MVC ist mir schon ein Begriff. Habe nun einige Bücher :### zu diesem Thema durchgelesen, doch: immer wenns mal praktisch werden zu scheint, brechen die ab, oder verweisen auf hochtrabende Beispiele, die ja schon 4 Kapitel zuvor umgesetzt wurden sind und nun nur angepasst werden müssen. Das ist mit zu kompliziert!!! 

Ich suche ein *kleines* VERSTÄNDLICHES Beispiel, in dem gezeigt wird, wie ich "JSP mit Servlets" benutze. Eventuell ohne irgendwelche Beans, dass verstehe ich nämlich auch nicht ganz, oder brauche ich da noch zusätzlich Beans????

Z.B.: Wie schaffe ich es, vom Servlet aus eine JSP aufzurufen und zusätzlich an den entsprechenden Stellen in dieser JSP die im Servlet generierten Werte einzutragen/oder zu übergeben??? :bahnhof: Ich bin mir sicher, dass das ganz einfach ist, jedoch habe ich den Eindruck, dass das niemand EINFACH erklären kann.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand ein kleines Beispiel zeigen, oder mir kurz ein Paar nützliche Tips zum Thema geben...

Vielen DANK


----------



## bronks (5. Mrz 2006)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Ich bin mir sicher, dass das ganz einfach ist, jedoch habe ich den Eindruck, dass das niemand EINFACH erklären kann ...


Genau so ist es. Siehe dieses excelente Beispiel: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/articles/tutorial-webapps-40.html


----------



## Gast (5. Mrz 2006)

Danke bronks!!! Genau so einen Tip habe ich gebraucht. Ich habe Deinen Link mal überflogen: genau das habe ich gesucht. Super!!!


----------

